# Wood shrimp or Bamboo shrimp?



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

I have heard of a Wood/Singapore shrimp and a Bamboo shrimp, are they the same shrimp with different names, or are they differnt shrimp all together? Thanks


----------



## riseabovethesun (Jul 15, 2010)

Vasudeva said:


> I have heard of a Wood/Singapore shrimp and a Bamboo shrimp, are they the same shrimp with different names, or are they differnt shrimp all together? Thanks


I'm pretty sure those are the same shrimp, also known as flower shrimp, wood shrimp and marble shrimp. I have some bamboo shrimp in my tank, I bought them and they were labeled "flower shrimp" but read that they were bamboo, and at a different store they were labeled signapore. So I'm pretty sure they are just names used synonymously with one another.

Very fun shrimp, just make sure you have a very strong current to let them feed out of with a way to get food in their direction.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

All different names for the same shrimp. Wood Shrimp or Bamboo Shrimp are the most common names I've seen them under, but all the others listed in this thread pop up from time to time as well.

They are filter feeders, so they need food in the water column. A well-aged, planted tank with some hardscape (driftwood etc.) near your filter outflow is the ideal setup for them. They also can (and sometimes do) walk around the tank picking at food bits on the substrate etc. but if you notice your shrimp doing that a lot, it means they aren't getting the food they need from the water.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

How long have you seen them last in your aquarium, JonhPual? I bought 2 from Petco last week and was wondering how long they will live out of the wild.


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

I like the look of the bamboo shrimps. I would like to have these little ones running around my 120 when I get it done.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

sampster5000 said:


> How long have you seen them last in your aquarium, JonhPual? I bought 2 from Petco last week and was wondering how long they will live out of the wild.


I haven't had them for a while, but I would say mine survived maybe 1-2 years.


----------

